# Comments to NCEES's grading



## jessie74 (Apr 17, 2012)

Is there anybody who want to write a comment on NCEES's grading policy on SE exam?

I would suggest them to make their grading policy more transparent, use clear language or just tell people how many points they actually got for each design problem and tell people what the cutting score is for each problem or for the entire session. The currently-used words like "Acceptable", "Improvement needed" or "Unacceptable"are not useful to people at all.

It is not easy for us to prepare such kind of exam. Everybody needs a fair result.


----------



## kozarrat (Apr 18, 2012)

As far as I know these levels (acceptable, improvement needed etc) are not published anywhere. Is there some place I can look at for all the levels and what they mean in terms of passing the exam?

I agree that the grading for the afternoon part is too ambiguous. I have no idea what to expect at all.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 18, 2012)

I would like someone to comment on the fact that they passed even though they didn't score perfectly (to their knowledge) on the exam. I now realize I missed one portion (out of 4 or 5 parts) of one problem in the afternoon. I might get partial credit, but even then, I will probably have to be perfect for the rest.


----------



## bmc846 (Apr 18, 2012)

I received a couple of "needs improvement" for the lateral afternoon last October. I know exactly what I did wrong on them the moment I walked out the door.

I also had the exact same feelings for the vertical session the day before but passed it.

I am under the impression that you don't have to be perfect but show sound reasoning and that you understand the principles involved but would not be a danger to the public. I know of maybe one small issue on this recent one that may cost me dearly if it is graded purely on a point scale but feel avoiding a mistake on 1 out of 4/5 parts when having to go full tilt for 4 hours is tough.


----------



## McEngr (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks bmc. That is encouraging. It was the last problem and I feel I was near perfect on the first 3.


----------



## jessie74 (Apr 18, 2012)

Last time NCEES released the exam results only 1.5months after the exam. It is hard to believe they can do perfect gradings within such a short period. In some states, you are even not allowed to appeal your result. In my state, you can appeal if you are determined to be eligible. However, as far as I know, even you appeal, you cannot see how they graded your exam and if you lose, NCEES doesn't allow you to take the following exam. This policy is acually to prohibit you from appealing.

I just wish NCEES can make their policies more clear and their grading should be more acceptable to us. If I fail, I just want to know how many points I got and how many more points I need in order to pass.

Now It is allowed to write your comments when you log into your NCEES account within 10 days after the exam.


----------

